# Racing in Horseheads New York



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

If you are interested in entering a team or joining one, please let us [email protected] SCCOTTT Tunderjet 4 Hour Team Enduro





WHEN, WHERE, etc.:

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers

2117C Grand Central Avenue Horseheads, NY 14845

Saturday April 25th, 2009

Open at 8am, Pre-Race Tech at 11:15, Race starts at 12:00.



TEAMS:

Entry is limited to the first 8 teams to pre-register.

Teams must have 2 to 5 members.

Each team member must have a total driving time of at least 45 minutes. 



RACE:

The race is a 4 hour enduro.

Driver changes are allowed as often as desired.

Non-driving team members are allowed to service the team car.

All repairs, tuning, etc. must only be performed "on the clock".

All cars not racing (during the sit-outs) will be impounded.



CARS:

Cars are built to SCCOTTT T-Jet Super Stock rules. (Similar to Fray and UFHORA rules)

One(1) car per team. 

All parts of the car may be replaced except for the body and chassis.



TECH:

There will be a pre-race width, weight and visual inspection.

Repaired cars may have a "pre-race type tech" if the officials suspect a rules violation.

There will be a post-race teardown inspection of the podium cars.



Please contact us at [email protected] to preregister your team, if you need info on the rules or if you would like to join a team


----------

